# 

## LAEN



----------


## 23q

.

----------


## LAEN

-   http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1181/

----------


## Lera

...  ) 
      , .
        .

----------


## wap-poltava

.      -6       .      
       ,        ,             .

----------


## LAEN

,  " ".    ,     ,        ,             15 .
     ...    . 
      .    .

----------


## RAMM

> ,  " ".

  ,     .

----------


## LAEN

...

----------


## wap-poltava

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtznU...ature=youtu.be  http://cs308123.userapi.com/v3081237...kVGHYPCuKQ.jpg 
>           ,  " ".    ,     ,        ,             15 .
>      ...    . 
>       .    .

               ? 
-    ?       ,   12.00         ?

----------


## LAEN

12:00            .
     ,   -   .

----------

.

----------

,                ...
    - .

----------

...

----------


## wap-poltava

> ...

  -     ()           100?  **  
-              22         . 
  ,    ,     ,     ,     ǻ  .  
       ,      . 
- ,          ,      .        ,       .    -    220   ,     600 ,   ,    .            .    , ,     ,-   . 
-  ,     90     ?    . 
- , .   70  .  , , , ,  .    , , , ,     . 
-     ,   70 ?     -. 
-  180     .  70     .   , . , ,    , ,     .    ,     ,   . 
,     .      , -   . 
-      ? 
-      .             . 
-   ?    300 .       ,      . 
- .        -   . 
-      ? 
-  7000 .     ,   ,   -.     ,   . 
- -   ? 
-     .     , -   .  : 
-                 .          ,    .      ,     ,   ,     .
            --  ,   ,     .      140-160, -. 
     :  -  .             .     . 
  ,           .     ,    ,    .       . 
-  ,    ?   - ,     . 
-  , -   . 
   ,    : 
-        ,     .  .   400-500  ,    .    , ,     ,   . http://www.kvsz.com/index.php?option...id=105&lang=ru

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

  :  **  , ***?
     ?
 ?

----------

> :  **  , ***?

  - ... ...

----------


## LAEN



----------


## Drasha

*LAEN*,  ,     ?

----------


## LAEN

*Drasha*, .        
-200 ()
27.12.12 (7.36)-(~12.45), (13.17)-(~18.45)
28.12.12 (7.36)-(~12.45)
29.12.12 -
30.12.12 -
    2     1

----------


## vladd

!
     ? 
  " "    !?
     ...

----------


## LAEN

,  ,    ...

----------

> ?

    ²!!!

----------


## vladd

" " -      .
 - .

----------

*LAEN*, *wap-poltava*,  ""      16-02/16-05

----------


## LAEN

**,   ,  .
 ,       31.12-04.01.

----------

*LAEN*, .

----------


## wap-poltava

> *LAEN*, *wap-poltava*,  ""      16-02/16-05

        
 ,              . - GPS-   ,     ?
-    ?
-        ...

----------


## LAEN

> 

    ?

----------

*wap-poltava*,            .     " ".     -.

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

-    - 1-001

----------

